# Sass due soon :: Kidding thread :: KIDS



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello all! I know I haven't been on much D: But Im on now  
So Sass, my baby ND girl, is due this Spring break. Thats the earliest shes gonna kid, the latest could be anytime. I'm on high alert ^^ The goat pen needs cleaning, I'll do it on Spring break, though. Also I'm gonna be listing the supplies I need, and cross them off as I get them. We also trimmed Sass's hooves, they were bad /: Of course Chugiak's (Wether ND) hooves were the example of PERFECT.
Will be posting some pics of Sass here soon as I get them  

Also.... Anyone know the kidding supplies list? XD.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is my kit


----------



## madcow (Mar 6, 2013)

Looks like you' re ready!  Come on babies!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 6, 2013)

Good luck on the soon to be kids!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 10, 2013)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Here is my kit http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5143_med_kits_002.jpg


So... a bunch of random stuff? XD
C'mon people, be condescending, it'll help here... XD

And heres 'de promised pics of SassyMcSass


			
				HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Swimming in slosh sounds AWESOME!! It doesn't get as cold in NY as it does around you but it gets pretty cold. I think I'm the only one around here who likes it!
> 
> I was beginning to think the aliens had gotten you, you haven't been on in so long


It is!! At our school, every year we get a pond in the yard next to the school yard, and I'm short so I always can swim through it! XD. And I always 'fall' on 'accident' in it, just cause its fun 

LOL. 
Oh, and here are some sassy and other stuff pics 
And thanks for the welcomes guys!! <3 

Chillin' in mah nest 
'Dis my nest, Foo 
Chugiak's Nest 
HIIIIIIII 
Smooch? 
Awkward udder shot because she HATES her udder being touched. -,- 
Mumbo Jumbo 
*Ooof, I'm too fat to walk* (Its been her motto since she gained her first lb..... lazy brat... lol) 
Goofy Sass 
OK, most of them have no lady shots, but shes so cute, its hard not to want to take other pics <3 Chugiak is her wether buddy btw


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 10, 2013)

forceps, (for emergency clamping of bleeding umbilical cord)

Umbilical clamps

Gloves (in case you have to go in to get the baby or turn it.)

Syringe and needle (for BoSe and Vitamin B shots)

Iodine  (to put on the cord)

scissors (to cut the cord with)

Gauze and tape (in case you have to put on a bandage)

towels or blanket (for a clean surface to kid on and for drying the babies)

*BULB SYRINGE~!*  (for suctioning icky noses and mouths)

VETS PHONE NUMBERS (in a plastic bag so they won't get icky)

Bucket to carry it all in.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 10, 2013)

Agree!  Our ewes like to lamb when it is raining...for some reason...so we use a cooler with the handle on top for easy grab and run and it keeps everything inside dry.

Good luck and hope Sass gives you pretty babies soon!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 10, 2013)

Over the years I've whittled my lambing kit down to the things that I know that I will need. It gets too expensive to purchase items that you may never need.

Things that are always in my lambing kit:

Iodine (in a spray bottle)
Bo-Se
Scale and sling
Scalpels
Elastrator bands
Ear tags
Alcohol (for dipping the bands and tags in)
Towels
Energy drench

I also have a feeding tube and bottles on hand, but I don't keep them in the kit.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Queen and...... Queen...
 

Sass seems to be fatter each day, lol, Chugiak is fuzzier each day as well.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 14, 2013)

Other then Amber goo, would constant sitting be a sign of 'soon-to-labor' ? Cause Sass has been sitting like a dog all day, lol.
And my mom  is going to pick up all the supplies tomorrow. Course knowing our luck, she'll give birth tonight (its windy and cold), or it'll be windy/cold tomorrow, like today, and she'll give birth. 
Also, would peroxide work instead of iodine? We can pick up iodine but just trying to cut back on costs ^^
Also, are tags *nessacary* or just like opitional? I'd like to keep our goats tag free, personally, just because I don't really want to piece a goats ear and I've heard tags can get ripped easily, and any bucklings will be sold at the fair and does kept for milk, so either way their either terminal or going to be kept by us. 

Oh and what is the dosage for BoSe and Vitiman B? Or is it on the bottle? 

Thanks! <3


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 14, 2013)

You need the iodine. It's main purpose is to dry out the umbilical cord faster so that the bugs can't get in. Peroxide won't work that way.

As for tags. If the animal is staying on your farm then no, you do not need to tag. If you are going to be selling kids they will need a scrapie tag. You should call your vet and talk to them about the scrapie program. There are going to be changes to the program this year, I think, and I'm not sure what that is going to require. You may not need to participate at all.  This is the website for the USDA. You can order free scrapie tags through them. I'd recommend talking to your vet first though. He should be able to explain what you need to do.

I know that around here you can only get Bo-Se through the vet's office. Ask them what the recommended dose is. We give 1/4 cc. to our newborn lambs, but they are usually at least 8 lbs. Vitamin B dose is by weight and should be one the bottle.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 17, 2013)

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> You need the iodine. It's main purpose is to dry out the umbilical cord faster so that the bugs can't get in. Peroxide won't work that way.
> 
> As for tags. If the animal is staying on your farm then no, you do not need to tag. If you are going to be selling kids they will need a scrapie tag. You should call your vet and talk to them about the scrapie program. There are going to be changes to the program this year, I think, and I'm not sure what that is going to require. You may not need to participate at all.  This is the website for the USDA. You can order free scrapie tags through them. I'd recommend talking to your vet first though. He should be able to explain what you need to do.
> 
> I know that around here you can only get Bo-Se through the vet's office. Ask them what the recommended dose is. We give 1/4 cc. to our newborn lambs, but they are usually at least 8 lbs. Vitamin B dose is by weight and should be one the bottle.


Ah, i see. We ended up getting a iodine mix ; They had nothing else, and said it'd work. I dunno  

OK, thanks. I'll call this one lady who comes out to your farm about it, I'm sure she'd know, lol. 

OK, I'll tell that to my mom too. XD. We went to get stuff at Feedco today, and really, all they had was this Vitiman E & Selenium mix (for Sass, gave her 4 ml, I guess goats around here have Selenium deficiencies ), the iodine mix stuff, and yeah. /: My mom said we could use zip ties instead of umbilical  clamp... ???? I thought she was crazy but didn't want to get in a fight. Basically heres what we have so far :

*Gloves. 
Syringe (No needle. ;u; )
Towels
Bucket*
Uh, yeahhhh.. We're doing good on THAT part...... 
also, should I get probios, or is that only for like bottle feeding goats? Just cause I've heard it can be used for energy. 
Yeah, our goat store has mostly, like, horse stuff. If I needed I could've got a FOALING kit today, LOL
And I don't think Sass is gonna drop her babah's soon, luckily.


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Mar 17, 2013)

I think that tattoos count as a form of scrapie identification. I'm not sure though, we have registered dairy goats and they always get tattooed.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 17, 2013)

Clean dental floss works OK for tying off the umbilical cord if you happen to be in need of something to do that. The cords usually pull tight, then break and the tightness  naturally cuts off the blood flow as it is breaking. I only had one set of babies that seemed to have their cords break more easily and bleed. All my other kids needed no assistance with their cords and there wasn't much blood from them as they broke.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 23, 2013)

TRIPS!
TRRIIIIPS!! 
XD.
2 boys, 1 girl. Pics in a sec.
All blue eyed!! (THANKS STARBUCK!)
If it weren't for the blue eyes I'd swear they were Chugiak's kids XD. Seriously though, they look more like him then Sass OR Starbuck (sire)
The fawn splash one is having some troubles though /: He's really cold, isn't very willing to eat (We've forced some food down him).
Sass is a bad mom, too. She doesn't produce enough milk for 2 (I e-mailed the 4h leader who has nubians and older kids, so lets hope they have some raw milk to spare), and thinks if she can lick them, they'll be fine. lol.
They are so freakin' adorable though!! <33
As for the cords, I didn't dip the fawn splash's cord because he was just pathetic and sad (he's having some sierzures) but it dried on its own. For the other boy (Fawn is a boy, we nicknamed him Pipsqueak) his cord was real short, still dipped, the girl's was longest and, well, gross, but dipped it and all of the cords are dried. 
Any and all help with the fawn boy is fine, so far we've gotten just to feed him (force a syringe, no needle, to the back of his throat and he will naturally swallow). Oh and to put him in some towels in the dryer (after they've been dried) because it'll be warm and keep his temp up. We were also told to give him 600 CC's...  the person who told us this was dealing with a 6lb, not a 1lb ND, boer doe. And when we told him that he was like 'Ooh maybe just 500 CC's then'. I'm glad he was willing to help, but that CAN'T be right!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 23, 2013)

And for those who haven't met le Starbuck (who we sold, lol)





So he's the daddy to all of these beautiful babies, and I must bow to him for giving us 3 blue eyed babies!




Pipsqueak, the little sick boy 




Group pic!








Sass and the doeling




Theres the boy. He has a half belt, cute!




Him again




Heres the boys markings




The doeling! She has a full belt




Doeling again 
So yup, bunches of pics!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 23, 2013)

They are adorable, did you get anymore colostrum down the other boy. You may end up with a bottle baby. Congrats again


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 23, 2013)

Congrats on the new babies! Beautiful!


----------



## HankTheTank (Mar 23, 2013)

They're adorable!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 25, 2013)

Heres the current update
Pipsqueak died of what we believe was White Muscle Disease. A friend came out and checked on him, gave him and the others some B12 and some BoSe but he didn't pull through. Sass rejected Chito, the buckling, and is adoring Chitna the doeiling. We also got Siella and Chumlee again, an alpine doe and alpine wether (mom and son). Siella is preggo, and Chumlee and Chugiak as a wether pair. (Chugiak is a ND wether). Hopefully they won't be eaten, but I won't die of sadness if they are, so long as its humane.
So just wish us best of luck. We did a not so smart decision of milking out half of Siella's udder for milk for Chito. We ran out and he was starving. She gave us a bunch though. Lets just hope that she only has 1 kid <3 And she was also bred by Starbuck, so lets hope for a blue eyed doe mini alpine xoxoxo
ALSO, how do we tell if Chito has good conformation? He should throw some good udders (his grandma's udder was nice and big, though Sass's isn't faring well though she IS a FF), has some BEAUTIFUL colors and is Bb (brown eyed rescessive). We're going to keep and sell him at fair as a buck if his conformation is good.I'll take better pics later. 
Also, our friend gave us JUST colostrum so so far Chito has had only colostrum, and he's having some orange poos. They are just mashed together like 1 ball, come out badly and get all shiny and rubbery on the outside. Should we ask (/ buy) some MILK to help? Or are we over feeding him ? We're feeding him more then 3-4 times a day (which I've been told in the first 3 weeks only 3-4 times a day, but I also heard every 2 hours so.....)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 26, 2013)

No more messes!!!
Oh, and know what I was gonna go heat up for him? 
Meat.
I said
"I'll go heat up some meat"
Not milk.
MEAT.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats they are so cute!  Your meat story reminds me of the time I made stroganoff and my then 2 year old daughter loved it.  She wanted some more "beak" because it was so good (instead of beef)  Beak, it's what's for dinner.... lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 26, 2013)

lol!
Yeah I was like 
"I'll got heat up some meat"
and my mom was just like "Meat? Your gonna heat up meat?!" XD. 
Brought him to school today :3 my mom had to bring him to work since he was gonna be alone 3-4 hours, so she brought him to work, and I got off school at 1:30-ish and she brought him inside and Oh mah gherd, when you take a goat ANYWHERE you become a MAGNET. EVERYONE in the class was surrounding Andrea (the person atm holding him) just petting him. He LOVED the attention. And Zoe, who FLIPPED OUT when she saw the VIDEO, jumped up and squealed, literally, which is SO UNLIKE her. LOL.
And our teacher, who used to own a few cows, e-mailed me back to a 'Would you mind if I brought a goat to school..? He only weighs like 7 lbs.... lol' and she was like 'I'd LOVE that!' xD. Shes awesome ;3 
Also got yelled at for a *stingy* message I put on my teachers work assignment ;u; He hates the 7th graders, so he deserved it, but it was a sub and she through a whole fit over it //realizesthisisn'tmyjournalLOL

Anywho theres the update! ^^


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Mar 26, 2013)

SIELLA
TRIPS
ALL DOES
MORE LATER


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 28, 2013)

Is it later yet?


----------

